# 2 Frames ohne horizontalen Scrollbalken



## Cyberbird (2. August 2004)

Hi!

Ich habe folgendes Problem: ich möchte gerne 2 Frames nebeneinander anordnen (= natürlich kein Problem). Der linke Frame hat eine feste Größe, der  rechte passt sich je nach Fenstergröße so an, dass beide zusammen 100% ergeben.
Nun ist es bei mir so, dass wenn der linke Frame aufgrund seines Inhaltes einen Scrollbalken erhält, die Breite des Scrollbalkens anscheinend auf den rechten Frame addiert wird, der dann ein paar Pixel zu groß ist und einen horizontalen Scrollbalken bekommt, was natürlich extrem unschön aussieht.

Kann ich das irgendwie korrigieren?

Hier nochmal der Vollständigkeit halber der Quellcode des Framesets (mit zusätzlichem head-Frame)


```
<frameset rows="131,*" cols="*" frameborder="NO" border="0" framespacing="0">
	<frame src="head.html" name="head" scrolling="NO" noresize >
	<frameset cols="168,*" frameborder="NO" border="0" framespacing="0">
		<frame src="navi.html" name="navi" scrolling="YES" noresize>
		<frame src="content.html" name="content">
	</frameset>
</frameset>
```

Danke im Voraus,
Basti


----------



## shutdown (2. August 2004)

Probier mal das:

<body style="overflow-x:hidden;">

probiers mal in beiden Dateien aus (d.h. Framedatei selber und die Inhalt-Datei) - bin mir jetzt nicht sicher wo es hin muss


----------



## Cyberbird (2. August 2004)

Das funktioniert zwar, aber kann doch nicht der Stein der Weisen sein - der Inhalt des Frames wird nämlich auch um die Pixelzahl nach rechts verschoben (ist zwar nur sehr gering, kann aber eventuell stören). Gibt es nicht noch eine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## shutdown (2. August 2004)

puh,

also du könntest, wenn der beschriebene Fall eintritt den gesamten Inhalt um die Pixelzahl verschieben

if($zugroß){
<body style="position: relative; right: 5px;">
}

Wie du jetzt aber rauskriegst ob deine erste Datei zu groß ist, da bin ich jetzt erstmal überfragt


----------

